

YC News. Open external links in new tabs. It's about time - pharin

It&#x27;s about time hacker news implemented a &#x27;target=&quot;_blank&quot;&#x27; feature in their links outside of the news.ycombinator.com domain. Don&#x27;t you?
======
MichaelCrawford
NO! NO! NO! NO! NO!

If I want to open into a new tab, then I will open it that way myself.

~~~
pharin
Jeez. Very strong reactions against that. I guess I might be the only one
feeling that pain. I guess I will have to write my own bookmarklet for that.

------
DanBC
There is a suggestions thread for this kind of stuff. Or you could email the,.
Or there's a github. But, if you're going to make this kind of thread it might
have been better as a poll. "Do you want links to open in new tabs? 12345
where 1 is "YES" and 5 is "NO".

Me, I'm going to say strong no. I prefer predictable links.

~~~
pharin
Ok. I'll use the suggestions thread next time

------
allendoerfer
No we don't. We like to have choices. You can click with your scroll-wheel or
hold ctrl.

------
izolate
target _blank is evil. bad UX to control the user behavior. use your middle-
click or ctrl/cmd+click if you want this silly feature.

~~~
pharin
Lol. It's not evil if I'm at a news aggregator where I expect to be clicking
on multiple aggregated news items. Think about how many Ctrl and Cmd key
presses that will be saved. Jeez!

